#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  twist ending

## Karikaalan

i recently watched a suspense drama film named "the best offer" and the unexpected twist ending climax was shocking to me. I have already watched some twist ending movies such as Shawshank redemption and sixth sense. Suggest me such films you have watched and shocked at the end.

----------


## Ritika

I would suggest 'Gone Girl' . It has interesting twist and the story line is good too.

----------


## Shana

> i recently watched a suspense drama film named "the best gift" and the unexpected twist ending climax was shocking to me. I have already watched some twist ending movies such as Shawshank redemption and sixth sense. Suggest me such films you have watched and shocked at the end.


Try "Prestige" and "The Gift". There are more. But these two had an impact like nothing else.

----------


## Karikaalan

yes its in my list to watch for a long time.. have to save some time for gone girl

----------


## Karikaalan

i have watched prestige.. i would not miss a Nolan's film.. never heard of the gift.. thanks for the suggestion

----------


## Assassin

> i recently watched a suspense drama film named "the best gift" and the unexpected twist ending climax was shocking to me. I have already watched some twist ending movies such as Shawshank redemption and sixth sense. Suggest me such films you have watched and shocked at the end.


'*Donnie Drako*' is a movie with confusing twists. I didn't understand the movie on my first time. After I watch 5 times it remains same still I didn't get it. There are some explanation videos too, about this movie.

----------


## Shana

> i have watched prestige.. i would not miss a Nolan's film.. never heard of the gift.. thanks for the suggestion


And try "Cloud atlas". It has several timelines, it would get you watch it again and again.

----------


## Karikaalan

ha ha interesting. should watch it

----------


## Karikaalan

never heard of it. thanks

----------

